# Straightening Bamboo



## OldWrangler (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got several pieces of purple and white bamboo about big around as needed for a pen. Center will take a 7 mm hole easily. Problem is that as the Bamboo has dried it has also curved. There are some stretches of 3-4" that are just about straight enough to turn for a pen. I would like to straighten it all. I assume being fiberous, steam or hot water would soak into the bamboo and allow it to be straightened. Anybody done this or have any suggestions? It makes wonderful pens as I had some before that worked great but that bamboo was nearly all straight.

I have has success boiling antler and then clamping straight in a vise. That works great but I'd have to cut up the bamboo to get it in the pot.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 12, 2008)

Bamboo is shaped in all kinds of ways over here. I too have straightened antler but not bamboo. Cutting it to the largest size you can and still steam it should not be a problem. The only thing I would be concerned about is the color leaching out, if that is the color that you want. 

Steam or boiling it for a few minutes to bend it straight is not a problem from what I have seen. Make sure it is dry before turning.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 12, 2008)

The only problem you may have with boiling it. In between each section of the Bamboo, where the leaves come from, will be sealed and contains air. So when heated up this may cause the Bamboo to split due to expansion, whether it will get hot enough to do this.:question:

If you have ever burnt Bamboo you will know what i mean.:smile-big:


----------



## Dario (Oct 12, 2008)

In asia, bamboo is used a lot more than here.  One way to shape it (straighten or otherwise) is to heat with torch.  Keep the torch moving so you won't burn it.  Boiling and steaming works fine too (as you learned) but used less.

Make sure you keep it at the shape desired as it cools down and keep it there for a few hours.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Monty (Oct 12, 2008)

UKpenmaker said:


> The only problem you may have with boiling it. In between each section of the Bamboo, where the leaves come from, will be sealed and contains air. So when heated up this may cause the Bamboo to split due to expansion, whether it will get hot enough to do this.:question:
> 
> If you have ever burnt Bamboo you will know what i mean.:smile-big:



Sounds like firecrackers going off....love it


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2008)

that's the perfect thing for a pipe stem!!  Where'd you buy it??


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 12, 2008)

You don't need to boil it. Fill a container with hot water from the tap, toss the bamboo in there and weight it to keep it submerged. Leave it overnight, then in the morning pull it out and brace it straight. Let it air dry for a couple days. 

I used to use fresh bamboo from my neighbor's yard when I was in Cali to make all sorts of things. If it dried crooked, I did the above and had straight bamboo again. 

(Hey, I was 14. It never once occurred to me to brace it while it was still green.)


----------



## OldWrangler (Oct 12, 2008)

Andrew,

The bamboo can be had from www.pipemakers.org . Look under "specials"...the bamboo is on sale this month. Contact Andrea and she will get it out. They are great to do business with and have natural and purple, both.

I put the bamboo in some 3/4" PVC with a cap on one end and filled the tube with hot water. This morning the bamboo was soft and pliable. I clamped to a board until dry and they came out great.

Here's a first pen....


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2008)

See, I was right - it IS good for pipe stems!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the bamboo look on the pens.  Are those slim lines?


----------



## OldWrangler (Oct 13, 2008)

Kit is a gold RT Euro. I don't do Slimlines as they feel too thin. I like a pen with more substance like the Euros and Cigars. I am also making a lot of click Sierras but they haven't sold like I was hoping they would.

Still selling more of the .308 cartridge/Antler pens than anything else. Did a craft show on Saturday and sold 17 pens, 9 were cartridge pens. And all 17 were Euro kits and didn't sell a single acrylic. Guess I'll lay off the click kits and acrylic pens for a while. Gotta have what the people want to buy.


----------



## Chasper (Oct 13, 2008)

I've straightened bamboo for archery arrows and atlatl darts (think giant 7' long arrows).  Steaming is the optimal way to straighten them, but it takes more time I have.  I've had success over a charcoal fire.  Fill the grill with about half as much charcoal as you would use to grill steaks, raise the cooking screen as high as it will go and throw on the bamboo.  Turn often to prevent burn marks, aluminum foil might help with that too.  No seasoning needed.  Let them cook for 10-20 minutes, remove and clamp them to a straight board.


----------

